# Ansa.it



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

Pare che dai risultati del Dna, i due rumeni, arrestati per lo stupro avvenuto a Roma sulla ragazzina di 14 anni nel giorno di san Valentino, siano estranei ai fatti. Per lo meno non siano loro i responsabili della violenza. E da indiscrezioni pare che l'identikit fatto dalla ragazza non assomigli al presunto violentatore...
Bel casino....


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Pare che dai risultati del Dna, i due rumeni, arrestati per lo stupro avvenuto a Roma sulla ragazzina di 14 anni nel giorno di san Valentino, siano estranei ai fatti. Per lo meno non siano loro i responsabili della violenza. E da indiscrezioni pare che l'identikit fatto dalla ragazza non assomigli al presunto violentatore...
> * Bel casino....*


GIA' ... l'ho letto anch'io.


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

E poi dicono che non bisogna essere garantisti e farsi giustizia da sè.


----------



## Old Zyp (4 Marzo 2009)

dai che l'opinione pubblica per un pò ha avuto di che cibarsi


----------



## Iris (4 Marzo 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> dai che l'opinione pubblica per un pò ha avuto di che cibarsi


Già. Pure i politici...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' ... l'ho letto anch'io.


Carino il tuo avatar Marì!
Ma su che cosa ti stai tappando la bocca?
Non mi sembri una che si fa zittire...

P.S.

Per Iris: Scusa l'OT!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

*Scusa Iris*



Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Carino il tuo avatar Marì!
> Ma su che cosa ti stai tappando la bocca?
> 
> P.S.
> ...


... eh se sapessi ...


Comunque, l'avatar ringrazia!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... eh se sapessi ...
> 
> 
> Comunque, l'avatar ringrazia!


Dai parla parla che sono troppo curioso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non mi sembra naturale tappare la bocca ad un gladiatore come te!
Tanto prima o poi la tentazione di parlare ti logorerà, a questo punto conviene parlare subito


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Zia Marì*

Io parlerei...ma solo in presenza dell'avvocato....con l'aria che tira...!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Marzo 2009)

allora io stuprerei il deretano chi ha fatto le indagini cosi alla cazzo di cane


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Alexantro*














  Vabbè ancora non c'è nulla di ufficiale....sul resto mi trovi d'accordo....


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Dai parla parla che sono troppo curioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlerei...ma solo in presenza dell'avvocato....con l'aria che tira...!!



Uagliu' ... 'aumma 'aumma dice Toto' ... ricordi Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Certo...*

Detto fra noi....oltre a totò mi è sempre piaciuto pure EDOARDo SCARPETTA...!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Detto fra noi....oltre a totò mi è sempre piaciuto pure EDOARDo SCARPETTA...!!


Adda passa' 'a nuttata ...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*..........*

Te piace ò presepe?Natale in casa cupiello....ogni natale...mi toccava vederlo..!!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlerei...ma solo in presenza dell'avvocato....con l'aria che tira...!!


Ciao Oscuro,
le nostre strade si incrociano di nuovo,
come stai tutto bene?


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te piace ò presepe?Natale in casa cupiello....ogni natale...mi toccava vederlo..!!


Lo vuoi ascoltare ora ora?


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

Certo....tutto bene sempre in attesa del prossimo incrocio pericoloso....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ribelle.....mhhh...quanto costa esserlo in una società così omologata,e orientata verso il basso!!Ma è un prezzo che si paga con piacere....anche se troppo alto....!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Marì*

Mi piace...mi piace....!!!


----------



## Mari' (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piace...mi piace....!!!


Solo per te Oscu'

TIE'

http://www.sottoilvesuvio.it/files/Eduardo%20De%20Filippo%20-%20O'Presepe.mp3


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Marì*

Grazie tante....ci voleva proprio....Lucariè te piace?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....tutto bene sempre in attesa del prossimo incrocio pericoloso....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già, ma molte volte "gli incroci pericolosi" sono quelli che danno più soddisfazioni, vero?

Al prossimo incrocio pericoloso allora...
Ciao


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

Certo....anche se ti fai male....ma l'ebbrezza e l'adrenalina di superarlo a tutta velocità....è un gusto irrinunciabile...!!Ribelle....hai risposto come avrei risposto io...qualche tempo fa....mi conosci?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....anche se ti fai male....ma l'ebbrezza e l'adrenalina di superarlo a tutta velocità....è un gusto irrinunciabile...!!Ribelle....hai risposto come avrei risposto io...qualche tempo fa....mi conosci?


Ti conosco da sempre, Oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

Non mi conosco neanche io da sempre..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e faccio fatica a riconoscermi....attualmente....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Cmq...sei nuovo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....anche se ti fai male....ma l'ebbrezza e l'adrenalina di superarlo a tutta velocità....è un gusto irrinunciabile...!!


 fumati un cannone allora se e' questione di gusto e adrenalina


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2009)

*Alexantro*

Son poco incline....a fumare o al bere..preferisco scariche di adrenaline genuine....!!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (4 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi conosco neanche io da sempre.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi hai riconosciuto?


----------



## Old Angel (4 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Pare che dai risultati del Dna, i due rumeni, arrestati per lo stupro avvenuto a Roma sulla ragazzina di 14 anni nel giorno di san Valentino, siano estranei ai fatti. Per lo meno non siano loro i responsabili della violenza. E da indiscrezioni pare che l'identikit fatto dalla ragazza non assomigli al presunto violentatore...
> Bel casino....


Diciamo che il vero casino lo fanno i media...comunque il biondino ha confessato dando pure la motivazione e poi ha pensato bene di tirarsi dietro il compare di merende......le forze dell'ordine hanno delle belle gatte da pelare va.......... non so se con i delinquenti o con i media


----------



## Iago (5 Marzo 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Diciamo che il vero casino lo fanno i media...comunque il biondino ha confessato dando pure la motivazione e poi ha pensato bene di tirarsi dietro il compare di merende......le forze dell'ordine hanno delle belle gatte da pelare va.......... non so se con i delinquenti o con i media



sì, ma poi ha ritrattato, come molto spesso sta capitando, e la dice lunga, chissà che metodi usano...
anche io sono convinto che le indagini vengono condotte molto male.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non mi hai riconosciuto?


sarai mica lancillotto exlanci ecc?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarai mica lancillotto exlanci ecc?













OT

Anna, come ando' poi l'esposizione?


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Anna, come ando' poi l'esposizione?


quale?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quale?



Mi ricordo apristi un thread tempo fa a rispetto di un'opportunita'... mi ricordavo fosse un'esposizione.

Ma e' vero anche che sono esaurita e magari ricordo male


----------



## soleluna80 (5 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> sì, ma poi ha ritrattato, *come molto spesso sta capitando,* e la dice lunga, chissà che metodi usano...
> anche io sono convinto che le indagini vengono condotte molto male.


 
anche Rosa e Olindo hanno ritrattato......


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi ricordo apristi un thread tempo fa a rispetto di un'opportunita'... mi ricordavo fosse un'esposizione.
> 
> Ma e' vero anche che sono esaurita e magari ricordo male


ahhhhhhh sì.. hai ragione...
è ancora tutto in alto mare. ci sono le elezioni in vista e speriamo che...
adesso che ci penso devo tornare alla carica prima che l'opportunità me la soffi l'altra..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarai mica lancillotto exlanci ecc?


Ma va'....


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

No!Non ti ho riconosciuto....!!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarai mica lancillotto exlanci ecc?


No assolutamente.

L'altro giorno quando hai nominato Bowie mi hai fatto venire in mente "Heroes", te piace? 
Ogni volta che leggo i tuoi messaggi mi viene in mente....

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2009)

*Ribelle*

Sei m.m?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei m.m?


No assolutamente.

Avevo fatto un riferimento, che non credo tu abbia compreso, riferito al mio ingresso su questo forum, tutto qui.

Non sarebbe corretto, e rispettoso nei tuoi confronti, da parte mia, continuare a giocarci sopra.

Ho solo cambiato nick rispetto al momento del mio ingresso sul forum.

Nessun clone, o doppia utenza.

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2009)

*Ciao*

Ciao ribelle...d'altronde qui c'è gente che cambia nick...una volta al mese....e star appresso a tutto è decisamente difficoltoso!!Per fortuna ci son ancora i ribelli...quando non ci saranno più saremo tutti morti...!!


----------

